# Va por lo verde



## Malakhaya

Otra vez estoy aquí con un tomo de Federico y este (tomo) ya está bien usado. Y otra vez les pregunto ¿Qué significa "va por lo verde"? y ¿Qué pasó al final del poema?

Canción china en Europa 

(La señorita. 
va por lo verde.) 

Los grillos cantan 
bajo las flores. 

(Los caballeros, 
van por el Norte.)


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Mi interpretación:
Va por lo verde:
Camina/va por la hierba, por el césped, etc.

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

A mí también, eso es lo único que se me ocurre.


----------



## Idóneo

Puedo estar equivocado, pero sugiero lo siguiente:
 A los chistes de tipo sexual, se llama chistes verdes.
Un viejo verde, es el que a pesar de su edad y estado físico no deja de mirar a las jóvenes con lascivia. "El ojo siempre es joven" a ese respecto.

 Posiblemente, se describe a los señores de levita como mirones con "verdes intenciones", (pasiones).
 Entiendo que desde abajo del puente miran las piernas de la señorita que pasa por el.
Que los caballeros vayan por el Norte, me parece que simplemente busca la musicalidad, como que los grillos canten por el oeste.

Un saludo.


----------



## janlu314

¿Para qué demonios quieres saber qué significa y qué pasa la final?
¿No te parece una maravilla así?. ¿A ti que te sugiere?, pues eso es lo que significa.
Si lees a Federico no te molestes en entenderlo, solo disfruta.

De todas las maneras da las siguientes pistas:
La señorita va sola y busca marido (es ‘presa’ fácil)
El puente se cruza generalmente para salir de la ciudad o del pueblo.
Se ha hecho de noche, (los grillos cantan).
La señorita va por el verde (No va por empedrado, está en el campo, o en un parque como se ha dicho).
El resto parece un juego de seducción. Incluso puedes pensar que los caballeros (como los grillos) le hacen requiebros. 

¿Como crees que va ha terminar una señorita que busca marido, en esa situación?


----------



## Idóneo

Pienso que la señorita va por el puente durante todo el poema. Lo verde es el campo visual de los caballeros, según mi hipótesis.


----------



## janlu314

Idóneo said:


> Pienso que la señorita va por el puente durante todo el poema. Lo verde es el campo visual de los caballeros, según mi hipótesis.


A eso me refiero con:
 ¿A ti que te sugiere?, pues eso es lo que significa.


----------



## oa2169

Buenas tardes.

Una ocurrencia mía: 

¿"Va por lo verde" no significará que la señorita busca "dinero" (dólares)? 

Idioma blanco puede significar idioma inglés.

Observen que al final el tema dice: "Los caballeros van por el norte". ¿Pudiera ser norteamérica (EEUU)?

Repito, es una ocurrencia mía.

Un saludo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

http://www.musicaypoemas.com/
En el vínculo anterior, Vicente Monera le puso música e imágenes a ese poema de Lorca. Interpretó que era un prado, por lo visto. Linda página, hecha con mucha sensibilidad.


----------



## Malakhaya

Adolfo, gracias. ¡Un sitio maravilloso! Me encanta muchísimo.
oa2169, eso es algo nuevo, no me lo he ocurrido. Gracias.

Idóneo, Janlu314, sus debates ilustran muy bien lo que pasa en mi cabeza cuando encuentro algún caso como eso. Porque necesito pensar siempre pero me temo de pensar demasiado. Lo necesito descifrar como una enigma porque el español no es mi lengua materna y la poesía no es una cosa tan facil. Y por otra parte hago traducciones y respondo por lo como le van a ver a Lorca los demás rusos


----------



## esthernuvi

Hola
Me suena que estudiamos en el instituto que el color verde tenía un significado especial para Lorca. Creo que significaba "rebeldía" , "pasión" y también "muerte" o algo así. La protagonista (ahora no me acuerdo de su nombre) lleva un vestido de color verde en la última escena de La Casa de Bernarda Alba.
Los caballeros miran a la señorita cruzar el puente y andar por el campo (quizás desafiante, rebelde) con deseo pero ellos ya están casados con señoras de su rango, ¿quizás?
Es un poemita precioso.
Esther


----------



## Idóneo

También "verde" se utiliza para nombrar a lo *tierno*, a la "extrema juventud", o como se diría coloquialmente: "Esta señorita es _un yogur_".
Las frutas están verdes -y suelen ser verdes durante su crecimiento- hasta que maduran.
"Esta pera está demasiado verde para poder comerse"

Un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo también voto por la opción del prado.
Pero quizá la señorita va por el puente cantando "...verde que te quiero verde..."


Idóneo said:


> Las frutas están verdes -y suelen ser verdes durante su crecimiento- hasta que maduran.


Las ciruelas negras cuando están verdes son rojas.
Paradojas del idioma.
_


----------



## janlu314

Idóneo said:


> También "verde" se utiliza para nombrar a lo *tierno*, a la "extrema juventud", o como se diría coloquialmente: "Esta señorita es _un yogur_".
> [...]


Me encanta como trasladas las ideas a imágenes, y puede que tengas razón. 
Pero tengo la sensación de que la ‘señorita’ es una mujer ya madura, soltera y solitaria, y que los caballeros casados no la van a hacer mucho caso. Todo más triste de lo que parecía.

Pensándolo bien mi deseo es que no se aclare si el poema es triste o alegre, que se quede así y todos tendremos siempre parte de razón.


----------



## Idóneo

Vampiro said:


> Yo también voto por la opción del prado.
> Pero quizá la señorita va por el puente cantando "...verde que te quiero verde..."
> 
> Las ciruelas negras cuando están verdes son rojas.
> Paradojas del idioma.
> _



Me suena más a caminar por la hierba "ir por el verde" que "ir por lo verde".
No sé como dirían eso los vecinos del pueblo donde nació Lorca, pero me gustaría saber la opinión de un andaluz a este respecto. Los niños caminan por el verde, es lo natural, y la forma "por lo verde", para mi es una llamada a otro significado más elaborado.

Me sonroja la paradoja.

Tierna, que te quiero tierna. Caballeros rijosos satireando a una soltera.
O eso, o el cesped.

Saludes.


----------



## Malakhaya

ooops. "Verde que te quiero verde" fue escrito mucho después. ¡Buena previsión! 
Que panoja la paradoja. jejeje

Bueno, lo dejo para el cargo de mi conciencia. Que sea retirarse del sendero al césped.


----------



## Pinairun

Con Federico, cualquier cosa es posible.


----------



## Darojas

Malakhaya:

La aplicación de la regla 4 hizo que no se pudiera entender tu pregunta pero Internet es maravillosa. Busqué el poema y creo que esto es lo que ocurre:

Al comienzo, la señorita 'va por el puente del fresco río'. Cuando va por lo verde, significa que transcurrió un tiempo, salió del puente y puede ser que vaya por un prado. Antes, Federico dijo que 'los grillos cantan por el Oeste' y después, que 'cantan bajo las flores' (que suelen estar en los prados, no en los puentes). Esto pone a la señorita que busca marido en el Oeste y establece una distancia con los caballeros, 'que van por el Norte'. No encontrará marido la señorita que busca marido. Pobrecita.

Muy bello poema, como todos los de García Lorca. Te has buscado un excelente profesor de castellano.


----------



## Idóneo

Darojas: me ha convencido. 
Gracias mil.

PD: (y en tres renglones, encima)
Precisamente esta tarde, he conseguido un volumen con las _Obras Completas de Lorca_ de 1965, y en esta edición, las estrofas: "(La señorita va por lo verde.)" y "(Los caballeros van por el Norte.)", van entre paréntesis. ¿?.


----------



## Darojas

Idóneo anota que en su edición "(La señorita va por lo verde.)" y "(Los caballeros van por el Norte.)", van entre paréntesis. Creo que ocurre en todas, que así es el poema, y que ese 'truco' marca mejor la distancia entre la señorita y los caballeros, creo...


----------



## esthernuvi

Idóneo said:


> Me suena más a caminar por la hierba "ir por el verde" que "ir por lo verde".
> No sé como dirían eso los vecinos del pueblo donde nació Lorca, pero me gustaría saber la opinión de un andaluz a este respecto.



Hola Idoneo

Yo soy de Málaga e "ir por lo verde" me suena bien, aunque claro yo solo lo diría en una situación en la que por ejemplo la acera fuera de diferentes colores y yo decidiera "ir por lo verde" = "ir por las losetas de color verde". Qué poco poético comparado con la imagen que nos transmite Lorca.

Esther


----------



## Idóneo

esthernuvi said:


> Hola Idoneo
> 
> Yo soy de Málaga e "ir por lo verde" me suena bien, aunque claro yo solo lo diría en una situación en la que por ejemplo la acera fuera de diferentes colores y yo decidiera "ir por lo verde" = "ir por las losetas de color verde". Qué poco poético comparado con la imagen que nos transmite Lorca.
> 
> Esther



Muchas gracias por tu aclaración. Anoto como poibles ambas formas para definir el paseo sobre la hierba.
Pero me sigue pareciendo que ahí hizo una concesión a la musicalidad sobre la concisión. Lo que pasa es que en el fondo importa más la forma en que se dicen las cosas que el mensaje mismo. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Idóneo

Darojas said:


> Idóneo anota que en su edición "(La señorita va por lo verde.)" y "(Los caballeros van por el Norte.)", van entre paréntesis. Creo que ocurre en todas, que así es el poema, y que ese 'truco' marca mejor la distancia entre la señorita y los caballeros, creo...



Sólo van entre paréntesis estas dos estrofas. Sospecho que la estrofa parentesizada hace relación a la estrofa anterior, pero no llego a encontrar una relación clara, más que la idea que usted apuntó de que la señorita y los caballeros siguen diferentes direcciones, o destinos. Gracias por su empatía.


----------



## Malakhaya

Y yo opino que eso es un recurso de Lorca como dramaturgo. Se encuentran muy a menudo las paréntesis, especialmente en El poema del Cante jondo y eso es como las notas en unas piezas, por ejemplo (entra María) o (habla con angustia) o (la luz se apaga poco a poco) pero esas estrofas en su POESIA siguen siendo partes del poema pero conllevan el sentido descriptivo, teatral o aún cinematográfico ¿no les parece?


----------



## Malakhaya

swift said:


> Se llaman didascalias. (Por decir algo en este hilo.)


¡Cierto! Por poco no me rompo la cabeza tratando de recordar esa palabra.


----------



## Darojas

¡Los poetas pueden permitírselo todo y cada vez que lo hacen se juegan la vida!


----------



## las cosas facilitas

La señotita cruza un puente, los caballeros la miran con deseo -puente sin barandillas-, la señorita busca _marido_, ellos están casados, la señorita va por lo verde -ya sea dinero por sexo o dinero por amor eterno-, ellos, como buenos maridos, eligen el camino correcto: el Norte.


----------



## Calambur

¿O sea que "lo verde" es el dinero?
No me lo creo.


----------



## Canela Mad

Calambur said:


> ¿O sea que "lo verde" es el dinero?
> No me lo creo.



Ni yo. Es García Lorca, no la letra de un reggetón (o como se escriba).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Me sumo a los firmemente descreídos.


----------



## Pinairun

¡¡¡Chicos, que es una canción infantil, dedicada a su ahijada!!!


----------



## Canela Mad

Hay un libro de Manuel Antonio Arango en el que analiza la signifcación de los colores en Lorca. Al parecer, no se puede pensar en una significación única de los colores,el verde puede remitir a la muerte pero tamién al erotismo, todo depende de... *¡El contexto!*

En el google books hay unas cuantas páginas, el título es _Simbolo y simbología en la obra de Federico García Lorca_.


----------

